# Nannies in Dubai



## JEBDXB

Hi there,

Can someone advise of reliable agencies for nannies in Dubai?

It's really urgent.

Your prompt feedback will be highly appreciate it.

John


----------



## Pete C

Try Dubizzle, are you sponsoring? 
And are you looking for live 

If not there is a place on SZR at al masood building near crown plaza charge about 2700 a 
Month plus there fee For live in and they sponsor

Let us know how you get on


----------



## akijele

Are you after an English Nanny? I don't know of any agency's in Dubai to recommend but I do know of one in England that can help you find a Nanny who would come and live in and work for you. Contact Norland Nannies Agency, they have nannies who work all over the world but the Nannies are English and very reliable due to their high level of training and qualifications. (I'm a norlander myself but not working at present as I've just had my own child!)

Good Luck, I appreciate how hard it is to find reliable and trustworthy childcare!


----------



## toneson

Interesting post....

What are the regs around live in nannies in Dubai - you have to sponsor for visa purposes? what are the implications? How much does a nanny cost (live in) and what services are included? 

Thinking about the next 18 months when my wife is likely to want to return to work....


----------



## Ashazib

Well there is an agency which provides legal maids legally..it's name is Explorer..if u google it u will get the number and info from their website..I have been getting maids from them since last 6 months and have had good experience..now the main question is if u want a Nanny or a Maid..maids yes they have but Nanny no...


For example, If u sponsor a Filipino maid that would work out around 2000 a month..which includes 10000-15000 dhs for visa arrangements for a year and 850-900 dhs salary..Explorer works out a bit expensive but u have the chance of changing her if u don't like the maid or leaving her with the agency if ur going away on holiday..u don't get these liberties with a sponsored maid..its a shame if the maid doesn't turn out to be nice to ur kids and u don't want to let her go as u spent so much money on her visa etc..hope that helps


----------



## toneson

What about a maid and nanny in one? Those exist, or is that not offered? It would be good to have someone to take care of the little one and the house while we are out working....


----------



## akijele

Yes a nanny and maid in one can be found they are often advertised as a Nanny/Housekeeper. A Nannies duties only extend to the children e.g cook meals for the children, keep their bedrooms clean and tidy, do the children's laundry and provide age and stage appropriate activities. A nanny/housekeeper will do all of that but provide meals for the whole family, clean the whole house and do the family laundry.
I wouldn't know where to find someone like that in Dubai but you can advertise for someone in the UK but don't know how it works for visas and things. No help in that department I'm afraid I only know about nannies as I used to be one. 

Hope some of this helps!


----------



## Ashazib

toneson said:


> What about a maid and nanny in one? Those exist, or is that not offered? It would be good to have someone to take care of the little one and the house while we are out working....


To be honest, i wldnt call anyone a 'nanny' unless she is qualified or certified..and u dont get nannies in dubai easily..u can advertise in the newspaper which is free and see if u find someone..i have always had maids and had to leave my kids with her over the weekends for 3 hrs max, and touch wood until now everything has been okay..but again if ur wife plans to work soon then i dont think leaving kids with the maids for a longer period of time is advisable..


----------



## JEBDXB

akijele said:


> Are you after an English Nanny? I don't know of any agency's in Dubai to recommend but I do know of one in England that can help you find a Nanny who would come and live in and work for you. Contact Norland Nannies Agency, they have nannies who work all over the world but the Nannies are English and very reliable due to their high level of training and qualifications. (I'm a norlander myself but not working at present as I've just had my own child!)
> 
> Good Luck, I appreciate how hard it is to find reliable and trustworthy childcare!


Thanks a lot for your input.

John


----------



## JEBDXB

Thnx a lot


----------



## JEBDXB

Thanks a lot


----------



## JEBDXB

Thank you


----------



## dizzyizzy

akijele said:


> Are you after an English Nanny? I don't know of any agency's in Dubai to recommend but I do know of one in England that can help you find a Nanny who would come and live in and work for you. Contact Norland Nannies Agency, they have nannies who work all over the world but the Nannies are English and very reliable due to their high level of training and qualifications. (I'm a norlander myself but not working at present as I've just had my own child!)
> 
> Good Luck, I appreciate how hard it is to find reliable and trustworthy childcare!


He would not be able to sponsor a British nanny as domestic help visas are only issued for certain nationalities, and without a visa she can't work legally in the UAE.


----------



## suzimack

You can sponsor a nanny/maid of your own nationality, as long as you can provide a reason and evidence they aren't a relative!!! However, I doubt you'll find many qualified British nannies willing to work for the salary the average maid receives!


----------



## JEBDXB

Thanks for your input


----------



## Laura79

*Australian nannies*

Hi there,

If you are after an english speaking nanny Centenary Nannies can help. They currently have many Australian nannies in Dubai working for high profile families.

centenarynannies dot com dot au

Hope that helps


----------



## angelarose23

JEBDXB said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can someone advise of reliable agencies for nannies in Dubai?
> 
> It's really urgent.
> 
> Your prompt feedback will be highly appreciate it.
> 
> John


Hello, Just wondering if you ever found any reliable nanny/mothers help/house keeping agencies or people in Dubai?
I am currently looking on behalf of my boss who needs two kind hearted, helpful and gentle nannies/mothers helper to start in mid october, so it is quite urgent. They would have to be english speaking and would prefer australia, english or european nannies. 

Please let me know if you had any luck finding someone!

Thank you


----------



## BedouGirl

angelarose23 said:


> Hello, Just wondering if you ever found any reliable nanny/mothers help/house keeping agencies or people in Dubai? I am currently looking on behalf of my boss who needs two kind hearted, helpful and gentle nannies/mothers helper to start in mid october, so it is quite urgent. They would have to be english speaking and would prefer australia, english or european nannies. Please let me know if you had any luck finding someone! Thank you


Check with your PRO but I don't think those nationalities can be sponsored in that category/ies.


----------



## angelarose23

BedouGirl said:


> Check with your PRO but I don't think those nationalities can be sponsored in that category/ies.


Great, thank you! We only require the nanny/mothers helper to be european, australian or english as we would require them to be a teacher for the child several hours a day as well. The housekeeper/maid could be any nationality but would also have to look after the child when required. 

I will look into it. 

Thanks again.


----------



## pamela0810

What visa does your boss plan on providing them? In the UAE, nannies fall under the housemaid visa; it's like a dual role that they play. I'm presuming you are already aware that the housemaid visa can only be obtained for certain nationalities; definitely not Australian, English or European.


----------



## Sean416

*Bachelor hiring houseboy*

I noticed that the rules say that a "bachelor" cannot sponsor a maid or nanny. Does anyone know if a bachelor can sponsor a houseboy?

I am considering a position in Duba that pays quite well and was wondering if I would be able to have full time help?


----------

